# Pregnant bichon



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

My bichon female Is due to have her babies , she keeps losing her plug bit by bit ,her temp goes up and down during the day . She started digging outside in the dirt I know she can't have them out side she has a whelping box and have a old duvet in there for her do u think I should remove this and put paper down instead ? She shows no sign of having her babies , she is huge I have been reading on here about everyone dog nesting and all that and mine dog don't , I follow her around like magnets , is there anything more I should be doing ? 

Thanks for taking the time to read this any advice would be great


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

i would put down newspaper, lots of it! i also put puppy wee pads under the paper to help absorb all the wet.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankyou for the reply


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

i agree get the duvet out , i use training pads too , prefer them on top of newsaper, cleaner for the whelp. Not sure if Argos still sell them they were doing a great offer on them last year.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks I will do that


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i also agree about the duvet, little ones can so easily get buried underneath and suffocate also if mum usually wears a collar then i would remove this as well if you are unsure as to mums safety/well being at all then please contact your vet for advise because at this stage there is a number of things that could go wrong but hopefully not


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how many days is she now?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Duvet out paper in and sending my oldest daughter to get puppies pads as I don't want to leave her , I took off her collar last week , she is due on Thursday , she sleeps all the time but shows no sign of nesting , just took her temp and it's 37.05 at the mo


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just check temp again and it come down to 37.03 from 37.05 , she seems really quite today not moving around so much at the mo she lying in her other smaller bed . Could she be going into labour ??


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Just check temp again and it come down to 37.03 from 37.05 , she seems really quite today not moving around so much at the mo she lying in her other smaller bed . Could she be going into labour ??


sounds quite likely the first stage can last for a number of hours


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Can they become quite just before , she not nesting or anything


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Her temp is now 37.00


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Can they become quite just before , she not nesting or anything


yes, normally go very quiet not all dogs are the same, i have one of mine just suddenly start pushing with no nesting at all so she should be watched all the time now and not left just keep your vets number to hand in case you are worried about anything


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Haven't lefted her for over 2 wks now where she goes I go thanks for a quick reply


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Her temp is now 37.00


Temp still going down


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes her temp is going down it was 37.05 then 37.03 now 37.00


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Haven't lefted her for over 2 wks now where she goes I go thanks for a quick reply


i know the feeling it gets worse when the puppies are actually here believe me i dont take tempretaure on mine just go by my girls actions but then i dont leave them anyway so not likely to miss anything


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Temp still going down


hiya archielee  hows you and them beautiful dogs of yours


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Yes her temp is going down it was 37.05 then 37.03 now 37.00


I would take her temp in a hour


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine go with me everywhere , I had to go to a wedding back in July and hate it cause she couldn't go with me , couldn't wait to get back to her , even thou my best friend was looking after them for me


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> hiya archielee  hows you and them beautiful dogs of yours


Hi archiebaby, we are all good thanks how are you all going?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Me I'm a wreck I lefted her in the kitchen where she wants to be but lefted the door open for her , she very quite first time she ever lefted my side , I really feel for her , and I will take in an hour for her temp , thankyou for giving me advice x


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

do you know how many she's having?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

what day is she on?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Vet wouldn't do an xray so I went to another vet and it was too late  so just have to wait


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She on 60 days now


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Vet wouldn't do an xray so I went to another vet and it was too late  so just have to wait


Are you in the UK?  vets dont like xraying pregnant dogs we have then scanned


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Uk but mine old vet was so old faishion


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Hi archiebaby, we are all good thanks how are you all going?


all fine thank you


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Temp gone back up to 37.04


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows your girl doing?


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope everything is okay where you are! I have a Bichon, so super excited to see how things go, and of course photos at the end! Good luck, hope everything goes to plan xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Temp went back up yesterday and now it down to 37.3 now , I live in Suffolk . Thanks for asking about my little girl xx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

she's probably getting uncomfortable now. hopefully won't be to long for her now and you'll soon have some additions .


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I do hope so , my son wants the puppies born today as it's his birthday


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows your girl going now?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Still the same , only her temp has gone up


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Still the same , only her temp has gone up


They will come when they are ready  have you been talking her temp in the night?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea she lost a tiny bit more plug this morning


----------



## Skybreeze (Jul 19, 2011)

Good luck with the impending birth! 

My Willows temp was high at 11.30pm Friday night and she had her first pup at 5am Saturday morning. 
So will be watching!

N xxx


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Temp went back up yesterday and now it down to 37.3 now , I live in Suffolk . Thanks for asking about my little girl xx


I live in Suffolk too and also own a Bichon. Hope all goes well with the pups.


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

happy birthday to your son, any more news? xx


----------



## ruff (Feb 26, 2011)

Good luck hope all goes well x


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

My Bichon had her pups a few months ago, when she neared whelp she was desperately trying to get into the garden to continue her hole under her favorite bush! Im convinced she was even delaying pushing the pups out as she was rather put out every time I got her indoors and put her in her whelping box. I made a bed beside her box and laid next to her all evening (she eventually had the pups early hours of the morning) She also lost mucas over the days proceeding the birth, but once settled in the box with me as a barrier she finally settled, dug lots and then pushed out 4 pups over the space of 8 hours. 

Puppy pads were a godsend, I think she got through 20 that night alone!

Hope you have some gorgeous little Bichon's very soon x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

What was her temp like , my girl Bella keeps going up and down


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankyou for wishing my son happy birthday and no news


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dog cabin what part of Suffolk ?


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> What was her temp like , my girl Bella keeps going up and down


My bichon is called bella too!

Her regular temp was 37.8 give or take and at her drop she went to 36.6. Has the pups pretty much 8 hours after that on day 63 x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She day 63 tomorrow


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Dog cabin what part of Suffolk ?


near Ipswich, where are you?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm from Haverhill


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Update her temp is the same , but has loose poo today


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

thats a good sign I reckon you will get pups tomorrow and that there will be 5


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hope so she still eating and drinking


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Hope so she still eating and drinking


My girl was eating and drinking just before she had her puppies


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I always thought they go off there food couple of days before giving birth


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I always thought they go off there food couple of days before giving birth


No they are not all the same


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

My Belle ate an hour before the first pup arrived and also inbetween pups, I think it just depends on your girl, she will do exatly what she feels she needs to


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Temp has come down a bit


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

My Bichon had her pups 5 days early and showed no signs beforehand, she had her tea with the other dogs, went in the garden to do her business, then came in hopped in her whelping box and within half an hour the 1st pup was born!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Temp has come down a bit


What her temp now?


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Hope so she still eating and drinking


my bitch was eating between the first 5 pups  she then stopped till after the 10th one was born and then carried on after!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just took Bella temp and it's 36.8 how long after this temp will she go into labour


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

usually 12-24 hours, my bitch was exactly 23.5 hours after! she went down to 36.5 so take again in a couple of hours as it still maybe dropping


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Just took Bella temp and it's 36.8 how long after this temp will she go into labour


i would take it again in one hour.. my started to have her puppies 8 hours after the temp drop


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Will do , let you all know in about hour time


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope temp gone back up to 37.4


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

How she doing?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She ok , temp gone back to 37.4 now . Thanks for asking x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> She ok , temp gone back to 37.4 now . Thanks for asking x


Was there only one mating?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope my friend told me my male dog got to her a few times


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Nope my friend told me my male dog got to her a few times


So she may not be as far gone as you think she is, or was the matings on the same day


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

A pic would be nice


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I was gone for a few days , I told her my female is in season and my male must be kepted away from her , she told me her little one lefted the dog gate open and he was too quick for her , when I got home I put her I. Her grate while I pop out and came back to find him stuck to her while she was in the grate so all in around 3-4 times


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Don't Know if this will work , it was took about week and half ago http://www.facebook.com/jacqui.williamson1?__user=711706902


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Don't Know if this will work , it was took about week and half ago http://www.facebook.com/jacqui.williamson1?__user=711706902


Bloody hell she looks fit to pop hmy:

Good luck.. Shouldn't be long now.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello, if that pic was taken a week ago then she dont look like she have much longer to go, I never did temperature's on mine, I just kept a very very close eye on her, Teigan was eating right up to the time she was in labour, and running around like a loonatic just before going into her whelping box, I had to stop her running around. All dogs do things differently. Watch her if she needs to go out in the evening time as dogs have been known to think they want a pee or poo and actually it is a pup wanting to be born. Take a flash light out with you and watch her all the times from NOW on ok. When the time comes she will start continually licking her vulva. Have your vets phone number at hand just incase you need it ok, Have you got some one to stay with you when she does go into labour? Hope it all goes smoothly for you. cant wait to see photos of the puppies when they come. xxxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't think she can reach her lady parts as she to big lol got vet number already store in my phone , and a friend is on standby day or night


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just took this http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f....382484836902.165056.711706902&type=1&theater


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I don't think she can reach her lady parts as she to big lol got vet number already store in my phone , and a friend is on standby day or night


Awww bless her, she will try though. Hope you got loads of newpaper coz boy do they do some digging lolol. One thing I do is buy a tub of vanilla icecream, yeah some for you and some for her while she is in labour, it will cool her down and give her a little boost of energy, in between giving birth to her babies. You will know when she is ready you will see a difference in the way she will act, she will watch you like a hawk closer to the time, when my Teigan was in labour she was like a zombie looking all dazed and stupid so I knew exactly that she was in labour. good luck hunny. xxx


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

wow she's huge. it really cant be much longer now. do you know how many she is expecting? i'm gonna guess 6.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't know how many she having too late for scan my old vet wouldn't do it , so went to a new vet and got told too late for it


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

WOW she is big.. i think she will have 6


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I hope they come out soon as she can't really walks slow all she does is sleep and more sleep , she hasn't bothered with her whelping box unless I put her in there also done lieing by the box and she ain't bothered


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I hope they come out soon as she can't really walks slow all she does is sleep and more sleep , she hasn't bothered with her whelping box unless I put her in there also done lieing by the box and she ain't bothered


Are you still taking her temp?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep still 37.4


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I just took this Log in | Facebook


Bless her, she is so massive, she wont be long at all.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah bless her i am going to say 5 ( big ones) tomorrow evening


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Fingers cross


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Cant get the pics to open on my phone, but if she is having a big litter- in number or size, she will likely need a trip to the vets for an oxytocian shot near the end of labour- one of my girls had big litters and she needed an oxy shot to boost her contractions... and I'm always terrified of something being left behind, so at least the oxytocian will flush any retained placenta away as well... Fingers crossed she won't need it!!

I'm sure you can't wait until this is all over!?!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I really feel sorry for her my male is booked in having his male bits off, don't think I can stand seeing her like this again just want her to have the pups now and get over and done with for her sake xxxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Check her temp in the middle of the night it was 36.9 and this morning gone back up to 37.0


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

how many days is she today?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Check her temp in the middle of the night it was 36.9 and this morning gone back up to 37.0


She could of had the temp drop in the night.. when you say she had 3/4 matings.. was they all on the same day?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

dexter said:


> how many days is she today?


Think 63/64


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what breed is the dad? is he same size as her?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

dexter said:


> what breed is the dad? is he same size as her?


Bichon....... looks about the same size from pic


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Dad is a bichon too , and it's her due date today from what I worked out , and not all on the same day the mating , here a question from when her temp dropped can it go back up like Bella has or does it stay down xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Dad is a bichon too , and it's her due date today from what I worked out , and not all on the same day the mating , here a question from when her temp dropped can it go back up like Bella has or does it stay down xxx


It should stay down for a bit... then yes it will go back up.. thats why we can miss the drop


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh right I thought it. Stays down until she haves them ! So because the male had his wicked way with her more than once he can't of got her pregnant more than once xx


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Please could I advise you buy (quickly) The Book of the Bitch
Book of the Bitch: Amazon.co.uk: J.M. Evans, Kay White: Books
and / or
The Complete Book of Dog Breeding by Dan Rice
The Complete Book of Dog Breeding: Amazon.co.uk: Dan Rice: Books
Asking questions on an internet forum is pretty risky (even with the lovely peeps here!) when the health of your dog and her pups could be at stake.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Think it's a little too late to buy a book , by the time the book Comes I'm hoping the pups will be here , plus I didn't even know there was a book for things like this or other wise I would of brought it , I never planned this


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Think it's a little too late to buy a book , by the time the book Comes I'm hoping the pups will be here , plus I didn't even know there was a book for things like this or other wise I would of brought it , I never planned this


The book has lots of info in it about mum and puppies.. what you need to do when they are born.. what problems mum and puppies could get in the first weeks of life, its always worth having to hand


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

I also recommend the book of the bitch. Also this site is brill, its a member on here who wrote it and shes very knowledgeable Home - Thinking Of Breeding


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Call up my vets and they told me if she hasn't had them by Saturday to bring her in


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Call up my vets and they told me if she hasn't had them by Saturday to bring her in


Can I ask if your other bichon (the sire?) is in the same room as the whelping box/area? I know my Bichon would not settle and get down to busniess until it was just me and her alone in the room.

Just a thought :smile5:


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

No he in the other room away from her


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any change in her temp?


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> No he in the other room away from her


Oh thats good then, you should have a cuppa, get some rest as you may well be in for a long night 

Good luck and fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Your bitch may not have taken on the 1st mating, say there was 2 mating 3days apart and she took on the 2nd mating - your bitch would be on day 60 not 63. 

I know its frustrating but the time will come


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Your bitch may not have taken on the 1st mating, say there was 2 mating 3days apart and she took on the 2nd mating - your bitch would be on day 60 not 63.


I believe this was an accidental mating so would have only been one mating.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

rocco33 said:


> I believe this was an accidental mating so would have only been one mating.


she did say there was more than 1 mating! but not sure if they were both on the same day or not as the question still hasn't been answered...


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

rocco33 said:


> I believe this was an accidental mating so would have only been one mating.


as i understand it there were a few matings over a 3-4 days


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Nope my friend told me my male dog got to her a few times


How did your friend let her get mated more than once? I can understand 1 mistake, but more than that   I certainly wouldn't trust her to look after your animals again.... I know it is too late for you now, but there is such a thing as the mismate injection that she could have had to prevent the pregnancy altogether. Are your dogs closely related? this could be another worry


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

No temp still the same .... I did tell the vet I'm not sure about the other times only one and counted from that so the vets know and told me not to leave her longer than Saturday


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

missmoomoo said:


> she did say there was more than 1 mating! but not sure if they were both on the same day or not as the question still hasn't been answered...


Right I clear this up my dog wasn't with me for a few days she was at a friends house as I don't believe in leaving my dogs home alone not even for a few hours , and if ppl think Ive done this for money I haven't I'm am giving the pups to bichon rescue as they can find good homes for my dog babies


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

missmoomoo said:


> How did your friend let her get mated more than once? I can understand 1 mistake, but more than that   I certainly wouldn't trust her to look after your animals again.... I know it is too late for you now, but there is such a thing as the mismate injection that she could have had to prevent the pregnancy altogether. Are your dogs closely related? this could be another worry


This is my first female dog I only had males dog but with 4 human and 2 males dog I felt like the house was being over run with males so I decided to get a female she was booked in to be sprayed , which I couldn't take her due to the fact I found out on that day I got cancer , does that answer your question


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Your vet is aware of the matings and if there was another TIE then it can make a difference to the dates. You have your vets number which is good and you are keeping in contact with your vet which is another good thing. By the looks of that pic you took I would say she dont have much longer to go, Like I mentioned in my other post, keep an eye on her IF she wants to go out for pee, as some dogs do give birth outside thinking they needed a wee but instead it was a puppy ready to be born, bring a torch with you and follow her if she does insist on going outside ok. Try and take as many naps as you can because you are in for a long long night or day. When time comes you will find alot of good members on here watching your thread and helping you the best they can ok. Good Luck for "L" day. Get some vanilla icecream in, some for you and some for her during labour, it will give her a little boost, my dog loved it (so did I).xxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Already follow her where ever she goes and ice cream got brought in yesterday, all set for the pups xxxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> as i uderstand it there were a few matings over a 3-4 days


oh sorry - didn't read that! mmmm some accident!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well put it this way I didn't want her to be breed from I know nothing about pregnant dogs or dogs giving birth


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Update: sleeping but very restless


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm going to guess 1st pup early hours of tomorrow morning and 6pups in total


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Changing my mind cos I'm a women and I'm a loud 

Changing my guess to 4 big ones.


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

I think 5 :smile5:

Keep an eye out for her staring at her bum, you may notice she keps looking...this is also a sign things are moving along.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hows she doing?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Still the same no change , thanks for asking


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm sure you're dying to meet these little pups! If you aren't looking to sell them, perhaps advertising them without a price and homing them yourself would be good, as I'm sure you'll get attached to them and then you can ensure you're happy with the homes they go to xox


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How's she doing tonight?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Tigggerthumper I wouldn't feel right giving them to home for free I wouldn't know how they are doing and I want them to go to forever home where they will be looked after and not staved and adbused , if I gave them to a rescue place there homes will be vetted and checked on the pups . Peace of mind, I'm thinking about keeping one of them .


She still the same , sometimes she will pant a little but this room is really warm . Thanks for asking


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Tigggerthumper I wouldn't feel right giving them to home for free I wouldn't know how they are doing and I want them to go to forever home where they will be looked after and not staved and adbused , if I gave them to a rescue place there homes will be vetted and checked on the pups . Peace of mind, I'm thinking about keeping one of them .
> 
> She still the same , sometimes she will pant a little but this room is really warm . Thanks for asking


I get where you're coming from, I guess when you home them yourself then you can't make people keep in contact with you, whereas with a rescue they have a contract and contact details. Hope you have some news for us by morning! I'm dying for pics  Glad I'm nowhere near you or I'd have to have one, I can't resist a baby Bichon  Good luck xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I love bichon never had one until I got my Bella she so quite unless someone comes to the door , and so loving follows me everywhere and always there when I first get up , where my male bichon nothing but yap all the time


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I love bichon never had one until I got my Bella she so quite unless someone comes to the door , and so loving follows me everywhere and always there when I first get up , where my male bichon nothing but yap all the time


Lol Prince is a whiner, oh lord is he a whiner! There's nowt wrong with him I just think he likes the sound of his own voice  But he is very loving, he's like my shadow! And he loves everyone and everything, don't think there's another breed like it!xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's the same as Tyler loves to hear his own , one of my neighbours said that dog always whining and I replied well he can't speak can he lol, he very full of him self bless him x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> That's the same as Tyler loves to hear his own , one of my neighbours said that dog always whining and I replied well he can't speak can he lol, he very full of him self bless him x


That's what I say to my family lol they always moan about him whining and barking, but at the end of the day it's just his wee way of talking and I don't tell them to shut up when they're talking, so why should Prince lol
Is Tyler very fearless? I've noticed Prince is very bold and seems to have no fear of anything, he's even manned up to the hoover  and barges it now from a distance! And he tells the next door neighbour off every time he comes out of his house, he even barged him after jumping the wall into his garden   xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep just the same , there only one he fears and that's our rottie god knows why he a big teddy bear xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Lol is there any change yet? xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

No still no change she ate like a pig today bless x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok been thinking I counted from the first day she mated but what about she never took on that day so maybe she wouldn't be over due I know this sounds mad but I don't know when she got pregnant out of all the mating , but no doubt I will get some nasty comments about this , but the truth is I counted from my friend told me about , so I'm gonna speak to my vet today to see what he says


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

the vet won't be able to tell you when she took, a scan would have. Over how many days was mated? btw she could have taken on the very last mating.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is one of the things I never wanted to mate any dog I know nothing about any of this , I really feel bad leaving my girl with my friend


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Jacquiw72 said:


> This is one of the things I never wanted to mate any dog I know nothing about any of this , I really feel bad leaving my girl with my friend


what's done is done. you have to think of your girl now ... hopefully it'll all be over by the weekend and you can look forward to looking after her and the babies. you got the whelping box already for her?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know what done is done but don't stop you from worrying everything in place for her


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Are the puppies still moving around?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep all still moving around, just spoken to the vet , he said all puppies are born within -4 or +4 day from there due date , he said nothing to worry about at this time and if I get concerned then I need to take her in , I also said I follow her around , he said no need to do that she may want a bit of private time to her self so she can get ready


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

Hi,
just want to wish your little one luck with her forthcoming birth. I've been following this thread and waiting to see some pics, I live in Cambridge and have a Bichon boy Rio (15 months) who is the love of my life, it's like having a toddler round the house again lol.

Sam


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi astra will Defo be posting pics when she haves them


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Yep all still moving around, just spoken to the vet , he said all puppies are born within -4 or +4 day from there due date , he said nothing to worry about at this time and if I get concerned then I need to take her in , I also said I follow her around , he said no need to do that she may want a bit of private time to her self so she can get ready


What ever you do...DON'T LEAVE HER ALONE!! What a stupid thing for a vet to say :cursing: Most vets know naff all about breeding and whelping.

I think your starting to worry a bit too much. Relax and read through some of the stickys in this section. Xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So what day would she be on from last mating? are you still taking her temp?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Yep all still moving around, just spoken to the vet , he said all puppies are born within -4 or +4 day from there due date , he said nothing to worry about at this time and if I get concerned then I need to take her in , I also said I follow her around , he said no need to do that she may want a bit of private time to her self so she can get ready


How can a vet say not to follow the dog around that is plain stupid, you do the right thing hun and keep her with in eyes view, you NEVER know what can happen, some dogs can pop a puppy just as you look away. I reckon saturday early, or late saturday night she will start and I think she will have 5 babies, oooer cant wait to see some action and babies now. good luck.xxxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I don't want this to sound harsh so please don't take it that way.

I know you wasn't planning on this happening but it has, what's worrying me is it seems like you haven't done much research on what to expected and what to look out for.
Before I knew my Tula was pregnant I already had a note book full of info about the birth, what to look out for, what to do if a pups not breathing, how to help mum if she was struggling to push..ect
I'm sorry if I've got it wrong but you've had plenty of time to research ect and it seems to me that you've waited till the last min to worry about all of this.
please read through the stickys and Tanya's website.

Again I'm not trying to upset you, I just want what's best for your girl and pups.

ET... before people jump on me.. I know I'm no expert I'm just saying what I feel.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi , I did some research but with chemotherapy and hospital app I didn't have much time and days after my chemo Im sick for a few days after , I would of like to research more and reading up more each day , as I said I didnt plan to breed if I did plan this I would of done a lot more research into this before she even mated , also I have 2 other dogs to care for plus 5 kids , this is why I'm not into breeding at all , but what is done is done can't go back can only go forward and make sure this NEVER happens again , the only reason I left my dog I wanted to see my little brother get married ,I don't even know at this point if my chemo is working , but I needed to go to that wedding


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Her temp is still the same 37:5


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear your going through a hard time, fingers crossed for the best out come for you and your family.

Have you got someone at hand to be there for your girl and pups just in case you need to go into hospital? Also have you got everything needed to hand rear them? God forbid anything happens to your girl and you have to feed the pups your self. Its very tiring and worrying trust me, I had to do that with my 6 pups, every 2hours day and night. I'm not trying to scare you but these things happen... I say "Plan for the worst hope for the best" everything will probably be fine I just want you to be prepared for every situation xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep got everything needed , and got good friends and hubby to help out too


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How are things going?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Same no change


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

hows she doing?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Still no change , temp is still in the 37 range , we had lovely cuddles in bed this morning but no change


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Good morning 
I dreamt about her last night 
It was all so strange... she was having the pups and we were all there but we wasn't a loud in the room, so we all sat in your kitchen on our laptops replying to you on the forum haha very random I know


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol weird what we dream of , I dreamt of she had 20 pups the other night , god can u image that 20


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing any change?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope no change temp is still the same


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

How is she doing, or more so WHAT is she doing lololol


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She sure knows how to keep us waiting lol


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

All she does is eat ,sleep ,pee and poo . Temp still the same , she listed more plug this morning but that it , thinking of putting a rocket up her back side to get things going (only joking) ...... You know the advert on tv where a cow is running on the beach and the cow boobs are swinging from side to side well that's how my baby girl is right now so funny to watchx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

LOLOLOL poor baby she must be so uncomfortable, she will be glad when they make an appearance


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She is uncomfortable , bet she will . I know I did last month of being pregnant so must be the same for her x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> She is uncomfortable , bet she will . I know I did last month of being pregnant so must be the same for her x


She wont be much longer now hopefully. xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

What day is she on from the last known mating?

Every time I get a email saying new reply I think YAY something's happening lol


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Last mating is on 16th July which would make her about 56 ish , I counted wrong


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

bet she won't have them before Monday  

I'm sorry to hear you have been unwell, I hope that you make a swift recovery! It wasn't my intention to upset YOU in my post I just couldn't understand how your friend could have been so careless! But these things happen and it can't be changed now. I just hope your bitch manages to have the litter ok without any problems. Are your 2 bichon's related?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Last mating is on 16th July which would make her about 56 ish , I counted wrong


Oh never, you got another week to wait now, its like watching a kettle boil now eh!......lolol Get as much sleep as you can now you know you got more days to wait. Still watch over her if she goes out into the garden for a pee, take no chances. keep us up to date ok.xxxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

missmoomoo said:


> bet she won't have them before Monday
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you have been unwell, I hope that you make a swift recovery! It wasn't my intention to upset YOU in my post I just couldn't understand how your friend could have been so careless! But these things happen and it can't be changed now. I just hope your bitch manages to have the litter ok without any problems. Are your 2 bichon's related?


No they not related good job really x


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> No they not related good job really x


well thats a sigh of relief  Hurry up mummy we want to see pictures!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep it is a good job . I got told told a really long walk And also an eternal I don't think I be doing the last one


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

How's you and your girl today? Xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea she fine temp is up this mooring but she slowly eating her food this morning and lost a bit more of her plug god how much plug do they have , me I'm good thanks Feels like a little lost sheep following her everywhere but then and again it's a joint thing between me and Bella thanks for asking .....
How are you and your babies how you are well x


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hiya Jaqcui

So sorry to hear about your cancer diagnosis hope the chemo makes you feel better i bet you are so stressed out.


My girl is due around the same time as yours. She only had 1 mating on the 14th so if yours was 16th we might have babies at the same time. My lady is sooo fed up too this waiting game is not fun!!

Bella looks huge - My dog is massive my mentor thought she would have them early she is that big but with only 3 days until DD cant see it myself.

Hope they come real soon for you both - hope ours do too  xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine is really fed up too , she just lost more of that plug that's twice today , justnhope they hurry up , what dog to u have ?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Yea she fine temp is up this mooring but she slowly eating her food this morning and lost a bit more of her plug god how much plug do they have , me I'm good thanks Feels like a little lost sheep following her everywhere but then and again it's a joint thing between me and Bella thanks for asking .....
> How are you and your babies how you are well x


I think Bella is having you on, she's not pregnant just fat :lol:

All's good this end ta  Its shower day for my 2 and I think Tula knows it too she has been pretending to be sleepy all morning haha


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Lol , I wished she wouldn't have to be going through all of this , fat is easy worked off . Only my rottie going in the shower , Tyler runs and hide and Bella falls out with me x


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

She is a lurcher - saluki x bull greyhound. She is gorgeous - but very stinky today lol.

I thought she was going to have her pups sat night, she was starry eyed, panting and nesting - I stayed up till 8am with her had a couple of hours sleep and when i got up she was hyer and back to normal lol.

Its so frustrating as she will show signs n then be bck to her normal self. I know they will come when they are ready but she is struggling to get on the sofa now she is that big.

I think weds mine will come  x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I know the feeling , Bella started panting the other night stayed up with her drinking lots of coffee to keep awake and she laid down went to sleep , I keep saying to her come on bells time to have your babies she just looks at me like I'm mad


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Abbi does your keeps losing the mucus plug if so how much have your losted


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

no she has had a little bit of clear discharge yesterday and sat night but my mentor said this was normal? time is going so slow x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Mine has lost some everyday for the past week


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

my bitches plug was small amounts of discharge for a week then on the day there were masses of strings all the way to the floor then all of a sudden waters breaking this is how first 2 litters went then the third was a c section!


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

my mentor on her way down may be getting somewhere - although could be another false call lol

Hope your babies arent too far away x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have wipe away 3 lots today I just hope it's soon , he ate less today and hardly had any water


----------



## cloverfan (May 4, 2011)

How is she this morning?? hope your trying to get some rest yourself too x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

No chance eating slowing for the past 2 days now but losing mucus a lot more but temp is the same , I'm ok tried but getting there , thankyou for asking x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

She's a little minx lol

What day is she in now from last mating? Xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

60 days there nos igns of them pups ever coming out


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hahaha. .. trust me they will come, and when they do and your having sleepless nights you will wish they were back in side her lol

She seems to be doing everything right for being around day 60, Tula lost a lot of mucus, as long as its clear with no smell everything should be fine  I could tell when Tula was about to start labor because I was in the middle of hoovering, got a phone call so left the Henry (the Hoover) in the middle of the floor, when I got off the phone Tula was curled up between Henry's pipes :lol: she hates Henry so that was a good sign that it wouldn't be long... That was on the 28thSep @ 7pm and she had her first pup on 29thSep @ 7:30am


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

When she haves a wee her boobs are in the pee as well , is it ok to wipe to mucus off her bits or just leave it


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I would wipe her lady bits with some tissue and probably wipe her under side too


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

That's what I have been doing , but feel I'm doing something wrong why she not having her pups


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Jacqui

Your not doing anything wrong! Im on day 61 and no pups either. Last night Lady was nesting loads, licking her vuvla and when she went for a wee had strings of mucus - yukkkk! got my mentor down she stayed for about 3 hours and no puppies - she wasnt in pain though so my mentor went and i stayed up.

This morning she had a poo in the house - she has never done this before! then i took her out for a wee and again there was a big string of mucus. She has been nesting and panting again but still no pups! 

Im away tomorrow at a buisness meeting and really want to be here when she has them - my partner and mentor (mother in law) will be here but i dont want to miss the birth etc  so its super frustrating. If she doesnt have them today hope she holds on till thursday her DD but my luck she will have them tomo.

PS. had a dream last night that she had them and that their was NINE! lol nearly all of them were black with white bits except 2!x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok mine is not nesting or licking her ladies part there been less mucus today and temp still up , she has a big whelping box full of paper she don't go in there so I don't know what to think


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

have you tried tempting her in with a treat? In mine i have lots of paper and some clean bed sheets (have lots of spare bed sheets and blankets to hand for when they are born  

I got her to start using her box by giving her a treat everytime she went in it and she started sleeping in it straight away so i was lucky - however last night she did get herself up on the sofa and started scratching my sofa - had to put her down in case she went into labour.

She is laid on her back now lol asleep she looks humongous! i've been told to take her on a long walk at a slow pace to get them moving down but im going to just let nature take its course dont want to harm the bubbas xx

How are you feeling? My excitement has turned to tiredness lol x


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

pregnant lady - day 61 - YouTube

tried to upload a video of lady was hard with a built in web cam lol you can just about see her belly  x


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Yep done the treat she very clever my dog she take the treat and go back to her normal bed , so I put her normal bed in there didn't want to know


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I even sat in there with her she so stubborn lol


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I even sat in there with her she so stubborn lol


She sounds like a proper Bichon! If they don't want to do something they ain't going to do it  We have problems toilet training Prince, so far he will only go in the hallway or out on a walk, but will not go in the garden. One day I sat outside with him for an hour and a half reading a book, he would not go, full stop. As soon as we walked into the house he peed  lol They sure are their own little dogs, very strong minded indeed!


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> That's what I have been doing , but feel I'm doing something wrong why she not having her pups


Your not doing anything wrong, she's just not ready to have them yet 
All bitches are different, some don't want anything to do with their whelping box's till after the pups are born, some don't show all the sign's of going into labor that's why its always best to be with her 24/7.. like you are.
Just relax while the pups are still in her lol xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

If she don't want to get into her whelping box then I wouldn't push her to do it at the moment, she obviously knows its not time yet, she will go into the box when the time is right, sometime a bitch wont get into her box until AFTER she have had her puppies. They like warm, den-like places to have their babies away from noisy busy area's of the house. when she is in labour you can lift her up and put her inside her whelping box then sit along side the box with her, reasuring her that you are there for her, keep calm as they will pick up your nervousness. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She just gone in her whelping box ( I put a duvet in to feel like it's her new bed) and she just gone in and was rubbing her head on the duvet


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> She just gone in her whelping box ( I put a duvet in to feel like it's her new bed) and she just gone in and was rubbing her head on the duvet


to be perfectly honest I have always used old bed sheets and not newspaper until babies are weaning/toileting themselves. My bitch didn't shred, but dig about and toss the sheets I put quite a few in the box and never needed to change them until after she had finished each time (she had big litters) so if she is prefering the comfort of a duvet then I would leave her with it... as long as you don't want it afterwards


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Put I got told on here duvet out and plenty of new paper


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Put I got told on here duvet out and plenty of new paper


i think all people are different but i don't like newspaper as it gets too wet and sticks to pups and is a pain to change, but that is just me others may think differently!


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

hope all ok Jacqui... I'm hoping to see some news when I get home later!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Update : temp has come down to 36.8 but she seems even more quite today just losted a bit more mucus x


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe tonights the night! I keep checking to see if there is any news, I bet the waiting is getting unbearable for you now.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I hoping she will have them tonight fingers crossedx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Update : temp has come down to 36.8 but she seems even more quite today just losted a bit more mucus x


She may not show much discomfort or panic, she sounds like she's cool as a cucumber 
Yep tonight's the night or early hours  xxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well at the mo she licking her belly and trying to pull her fur out of her paw


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Well at the mo she licking her belly and trying to pull her fur out of her paw


It sounds like its her way of coping through the pain.. just don't take your eye off her.

Also write down when you first see her push or strain, when her water sac appears or pops and when she has each pup. This will help you keep track and if a problem occurs you can have all this at hand to tell your vet. Also ring the vets when you know she is in full blown labour so they are on stand by if anything goes wrong xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

Just caught up with this thread. Good luck with the pups, I'm sure it won't be long now.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, I read this whole thread yesterday hoping there would be puppies at the end of it! Tell your little girl to hurry up there are many people waiting!!  Good luck though I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I tell her to hurry up everyday ur mommy wants to see your babies but no she stubborn


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just checked her temp and its 35.9 . I thought it can't get slowly than 36.4 help


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm not sure about what temp she should be, but what about checking again in case it was a false reading xox


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> I just checked her temp and its 35.9 . I thought it can't get slowly than 36.4 help


She should start to have them with in 24 hour now

i bet 2am


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I agree with archie lee this is the big drop...puppies real soon keep an eye on her with my shih tzu they just slid out 6 pups in 4 hours every time she farted she had a pup...lol


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just checked its now 36.5. I hope she haves them soon


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Just checked its now 36.5. I hope she haves them soon


Tonights the night I bet....How exciting!

Good luck, cant wait to see the pics xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankyou x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Exciting stuff 

Have you got any recent piccys of her? X


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

No pics as yet , her belly rock hard lost abit more mucus , still haven't ate or drink her water


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just took this one of her http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...4217376903_711706902_8244838_1938185086_n.jpg


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

have to agree with archielee Early HoURs


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Content not found | Facebook


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

I always find my girls look smaller just before whelping, when all the pups have moved down into position. My girl recently had 8 pups in 3 hours, no panting or digging, she stood up, water sack popped, quickly behind came a pup, hardly any pushing, so keep an eye on her.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

don't let her out into the garden unsupervised. you could be in for a long night. good luck x


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

Good luck with everything, I keep checking to see if Bella has had her little ones yet, looks like it's getting close.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

pleased to read her temp has dropped... in my bitch tell as she felt cold to the touch. You should have progress within 24 hours of the drop! My lady on her first litter went 23.5 hours, talk about make you worry! Then went on to have 10 pups in 4 hours, luckily through the day and not night what a good girl  

Good luck Jacqui


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

good luck to you and mammy to be.

Hope she has loads of lovely puppies. 

((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She doing well sometimes she will make a nest and panting so hoping its still tonight fingers crossed


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Hows she doing any puppies yet?


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

This is the first thing I check eack morning. How was your night Jaqcui, any news?


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

very long night no pups as yet she still panting no sign of pushing she losted more mucus this morning . dont know how much longer


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

what time did she have the drop yesterday? she could go right up till this time! If she hasn't progressed within that time then I would call the vet for reassurance  I'm out today so prob gonna miss it all


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

missmoomoo said:


> what time did she have the drop yesterday? she could go right up till this time! If she hasn't progressed within that time then I would call the vet for reassurance  I'm out today so prob gonna miss it all


2.20 pm i think its was


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

her temp was 36.8 at around 10 ish but drop more in the afternoon


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

it feels like the longest pregnancy ever, been reading everyday and still no news. you must feel like those pups are never going to come out, well thats how i felt with my second (human) son, he was 13 days overdue!!!!!!!!! i felt like it would never end lol xx
hope you get some pups today


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

my youngest son was 13 day over due , and yes would like to see some pups today if poss , she sure is stubborn xx


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

well I would time 24 hours from the afternoon drop not the 10am one. Don't worry the pups will be here before you know it. Panting is good as this is her getting uncomfortable! when she proper pants with her tongue out like she has been for a long run then things are really starting to move  once the first pup is out the others should follow pretty quickly. Xena was roughly 20-30 mins between each pup. I think there was one where we only had a 10 minute gap  But once everything has started it is amazing how calm you become, I thought I was going to be a nervous wreck, but you kind of just get on with it. Good luck and hopefully should see some progress when I'm home later. May try to log on whilst at my training course


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

her tongue has been out for a while now and she been doing a bit of nesting more than before


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> her tongue has been out for a while now and she been doing a bit of nesting more than before


Ill be around most of today hun if you need any help. Logged on at work :smile5:

Belle had her last litter in May, She went about an hour between the pups, Sounds like your going to have daytime ones...how lovely!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

dont know when they gonna turn up there been no change since from yesterday


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> dont know when they gonna turn up there been no change since from yesterday


She's doing all the right things and panting is a sure sign, My Belle panted for hours before anything happened. I was pulling my hair out!! Keep the room nice and quiet and fingers crossed pup's start appearing soon.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

she been panting sincearound 12:30am i think and no change she now resting but breathing very heavy


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> she been panting sincearound 12:30am i think and no change she now resting but breathing very heavy


Yeah this is pretty much what mine did, When she next stands up see if you can have a peek at her bits, When she is ready you may be able to see the sac just at the opening, this will look very dark in colour until she pushes it out properly.

If you get at all concerned give your vet a quick ring to give them an update on the situation so they can be on standby x


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

any puppies yet?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

There was me panicking because I had no internet since last night till now and thought I had missed everything :lol: this was the first thing I checked when I got back online 

Hope everything is OK xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

If she has not started to have puppies by now.. i would take her to the vet

hope all is ok


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

Just back from work, and thought I would check in to see how Bella's doing.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Hope everything is OK

Here's hoping no news is good news and your too busy with pups

Xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

*This is from Jacquiw27*

Hi she had 7 pups but think she got another one to go. So far 5 boys 2 girls.
Mum is tired but doing well


----------



## mysticmel (Jun 27, 2011)

wow thats a lot for a little dog, can't wait for photos. hope everyones ok xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

mysticmel said:


> wow thats a lot for a little dog, can't wait for photos. hope everyones ok xx


Mum and pups are doing well, all placentas have passed too.

I'm in shock lol I thought my guess of 5 was pushing it.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Give mum some icecream


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

wow that is a big litter for a little dog glad mum and pups are ok


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Log in | Facebook

Hope this works


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

archielee said:


> Give mum some icecream


She's had some ice cream x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

*she's just had another boy! *


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Dose anyone know the breed average? Lol


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

awww soooo happy for Jacqui and Belle!! Well done mums!!!

Im still waiting DD is today and her babies feel like they are kicking there way out!! 

My Ladys Vulva has swollen the size of a tennis ball so hopefully Lady and Belle will become mummys on the same day. xxx

Cant wait to see pics and to hear from Jacqui xx


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow fantastic! Well done mum, that's a big litter! My breeder was having 3 and 4 pups at a time, it was lovely because when we went to collect Prince her other bitch had just had it's litter and I got to see the little babies!
Congrats on the litter, so glad all is well and they look :001_tt1: in the picture!


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

So is that 8 pups now? Wow, glad everything has gone ok with the birth. They all look lovely in the photo, I love Bichons, have one myself.


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Yep that's 8.. I've looked at the breed average and its says 1 - 6 puppies - Average 4 - 5.

Xx


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

mine had 5 pups in her 1st litter and 4 in her 2nd but sadly lost one. now the fun starts.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

pleased everything gone well for Jacqui and Bella.... can't wait to see pics  
can't believe she had 8 though  lets hope Bella is a good mummy


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Dose anyone know the breed average? Lol


I did think it was 5


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratz on the safe arrival...big litter lol but to be fair she did look fit to burst


----------



## bellababy (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow 8 puppies 

Congratulations hun xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Awww, I just signed into see how she is getting on and just saw she have 8 babies, that is amazing. Well done you and Congratulations. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for all your messages mom is doing brill and the pups apart from one not
Wanting to suck on mom got some lactol and made sure he had some they all under heat lamp . I'm keeping one of the girls and my friend is keeping the other girl can't believe there 8 oh lord but they all safe and sound and over and done with xxxx


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Just make sure the pup that won't suckle doesn't have a cleft palate, weigh them twice daily for the first week at the same time each day, weigh in grams to you can see any difference no matter how small.

Now the hard work begins, good luck!


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations to Bella, wow what a huge litter for a little pooch, she's done so well and the pups are just so gorgeous. I love looking at Bichon babies make's me so broody for another little one lol


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

thehttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150296209706903&set=a.382484836902.165056.711706902&type=1&theater one that was feeding has just died tried to relived it but no luck , will post a pic of mum and babies


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

So sorry about your loss  RIP little one, run free.


Glad mum and the rest of the babies are doing fine.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

so sorry you lost the little one


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

sorry to hear you lost a little one  RIP baby. It sounded like there may have been something wrong. Was it one of the girls? Hugs to you and a big fuss for Bella  x


----------



## jayne5364 (Oct 21, 2009)

Congrata on the new babies, they're beautiful. Mum looks very pleased with herself. Sorry about the little one, run free xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

it e a little boy , bella wont let me take it away think she knows something wrong as she was checking all the rest , taking tyler (daddy) for his bits to be off so no more babies for bella , and was gonna take little one to see why it wont suckle


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

How upsetting to lose a pup, so sorry to hear. Mum and the rest of the babies look like they're doing well.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> it e a little boy , bella wont let me take it away think she knows something wrong as she was checking all the rest , taking tyler (daddy) for his bits to be off so no more babies for bella , and was gonna take little one to see why it wont suckle


if your taking babies to the vets reallly I would take all of them mum included. But it would be much more beneficial if the vet could come out to you and have a look as there is less risk of any infections from being in the vets!


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

will ask the vet if he would , thankyou to everyone to has given me advice about bella and the pups dont know what i would of done without u ladies xx:thumbsup:


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

So sorry you lost a little boy, run free little one. Bella looks like she's loving her mummy role  congratulations xox


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just an update on Bella and pups mom is doing so well with the pups , and the pups are getting a bit bigger and putting on the weight , she such a brilliant mom , love lying on the floor and watching them


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Jacqui so glad your pups are doing well.

Lady finally started today - we have 10 puppies 6 girls and 4 boys xxx


----------



## astra (Sep 27, 2010)

So happy the pups and mum are doing well, I don't think I would get anything done lol I'd just want to look at them.

Sam


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Need some help bella milk has ran out don't know if these pups is sucking her dry they always seem hungry , and bells has 3 cans of dog food a day plus water down . What can I do ????


----------



## muse08 (Dec 21, 2008)

The more they suckle the more she will produce, as long as their gaining weight its pretty normal for them to be wanting to suckle all the time.Would be beneficial for her if you could feed her puppy food/biscuits as well as the tinned food,its far higher in protein and callories than tinned food,perhaps mix the two together.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Need some help bella milk has ran out don't know if these pups is sucking her dry they always seem hungry , and bells has 3 cans of dog food a day plus water down . What can I do ????


when they have had a feed do they all sleep? are they crying when they are feeding?


----------



## SharonM (Mar 2, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Need some help bella milk has ran out don't know if these pups is sucking her dry they always seem hungry , and bells has 3 cans of dog food a day plus water down . What can I do ????


When you say '3 cans of dog food' what exactly do you mean? You need to get red meat into her, lots of protein and carbohydrates, the best puppy food available, she also needs to drink lots, if she's not, then soak her food so she's getting both.

The more the pups feed, the more her milk will drop down


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

She has 3 cans of pregree food , plus water throughout the day , can her milk come back if I also give her lactol ??


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

archielee said:


> when they have had a feed do they all sleep? are they crying when they are feeding?


Yep they do go to sleep after a feed but not for long about every hour or so


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

what makes you say that her milk has gone? if you have tried to express from her yourself, this isn't a good indicator as some bitches don't let down milk unless stimulated by suckling! if pups are settled after feeding and not crying all the time then they are getting food in them. Have they started to gain weight daily? this is also an indicator that they are getting milk. it is normal for them to loose a bit or not gain the first day or 2.. I would also change bella's food to a better quality as pedigree chum really isn't a quality food  something like nature diet would be much better and for dry food soaked choose one that has meat/fish/poultry as the first ingredients something such as orijen.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Yep they do go to sleep after a feed but not for long about every hour or so


the first week or so they feed pretty much all the time so that sounds normal to me


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Spoken to vet he said the milk will come back in feed her more as she can take and more lactol


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Jacqui, 

How are the pups and Bella doing?x


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Jacquiw72 said:


> Need some help bella milk has ran out don't know if these pups is sucking her dry they always seem hungry , and bells has 3 cans of dog food a day plus water down . What can I do ????


If the pups are feeding then sleeping, I doubt her milk is drying up.

I know you have a smaller breed - but my bitches can be on up to a couple of kilos of a high quality puppy food in the early stages of feeding - PLUS fresh beef, chicken, oily fish and for the 1st week around a litre of lactol a day - fed on demand - split into around 7 meals a day -

Someone who knows small breeds better than me may be able to comment - but I wouldn't be convinced she will be getting what she needs from 3 tins of dog food (for a litter of 8 - I am probably feeding not far off a weeks worth of food a day)


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Bellamy and pups are doing fine and milk hasn't dried up they all putting on weight will post pics soon x


----------



## Abbi87 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cant wait to see pics!! Im going to take more of mine at the weekend as they are growing up so fast cant believe they have only been here 5 days xx


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

I notice saturday bella had a flee on her so I caught it and got rid couldn't see no more on her , but this morning I saw a flee on one of the pups what can I use to get rid of them .

By the way one of the pups eyes has started to open x


----------



## thedogcabin (Jul 19, 2011)

Frontline spray (not spot-on) is safe to use on puppies from 2 days old. You have to buy if from your vet as it is prescription only. Remember to wash all bedding on a hot wash to kill any eggs.


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thankyou


----------



## Jacquiw72 (Sep 4, 2011)

hope this works couple of them was feeding on mom


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

oohhh my god. What beauti's.
Congratulations Bella. :thumbup:

Sorry you lost a puppy, poor little thing.

Well done ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Magrel (Jan 14, 2013)

My bichon is on day 58. She's just been out and lost a bit of her mucas plug does anyone know how much I should be expecting ? This is a our first litter and we follow her everywhere !


----------

